# Kool-aid cake



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Thought I'd mention this, my daughter came home with pink lemonade frosting. Aside from white or yellow cake , what should I put it on. I got the idea to make a yellow cake and dump in a pack of pink lemonade kool-aid into the batter and make pink lemon cake, it worked fine. Now I'm considering using fruit punch flavor for the mango frosting she got as well. Any one try this with puddings? I have done something similar with packs of flavored oatmeal, I've used those packs in cookies and have made peaches and cream, strawberry an cream, and apple-cinnamon oatmeal cookies. Do you guys have any other ideas for using pre-packaged flavor items in cooking?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Those fruit flavored oatmeal cookies sound good. I have simple recipe for camp food, but it works equally as well in the oven. It is made for a dutch oven, so that is what I use in the oven as well, but a person could use any kind of pan I suppose. Dump a can of fruit pie filling in the bottom. Then mix the cake mix with a can of coke (any soft drink really) and pour that on top and bake. This does not make a traditional fluffy cake, but similar to a cakey brownie consistency. I really like cherry pie filling and chocolate cake. It is really good with a scoop of ice cream on top when it is still warm.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Speaking of soda pop, I use ginger-ale in my soy sauce mixture for stir fry, I have heard of using soda pop in barbecue sauce but haven't done it myself. I bet cherry soda or cherry coke might go good in the cake.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

All these ideas sound great! You're making me hungry. I can't bake anything right now as I have a pork loin and baked potatoes in the oven for dinner, but I'll be trying them some time some, especially the oatmeal idea. My kids love oatmeal cookies!


----------



## nicolelogan (Jun 15, 2015)

Recently, I have made cheesecake and I have given a fruit punch flavour to it. Its taste was good, but I prefer to order cakes online at this site, their cakes are in various flavours and they utilize diverse pudding garnish on it.


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

Here are a few recipes: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/kool-aid-pie-2/
http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/beverages/kool-aid-recipes.aspx


----------

